# Duda sobre que programa utilizar.... ¿Alguno Similar al Orcad Express?



## cresis (Abr 24, 2009)

Muy buenas a tod@s, tengo un duda sobre que programa tengo que utilizar, o descargarme,  en mi facultad, usamos el Orcad Design desktop Express 7.10. , y me gustaría bajarme una aplicación parecida para poder practicar el diseño de circuitos y su simulación, he ido a la página oficial de Orcad, y tras registrarme me da la opción de bajarme diversos programas, y la verdad como principiante no sé muy bien cuál es el que necesito.... tengo bajado de la red el Cadence Orcad 10.5 portable al extraerlo, salen tropecientos programillas....... en definitiva, cual me bajo o utilizo de estos, viendo que el que utilizan en la facultad no lo voy a poder adquirir....

Muchas gracias por su tiempo!


----------



## kuropatula (Abr 24, 2009)

Te recominedo el Multisim 10.0 de National Instruments

Saludos


----------

